# Canning your own meat - taste?



## CottageLife (Jul 20, 2009)

I'll be honest, I don't think I've ever had meat that has been home canned. Is the texture/taste much different then cooking it on the stove or in the oven? I don't want it to dry out when I add it to other ingredients to make a meal either?

I'm thinking of purchasing a canner as I hate relying on the freezer so much but I'm afraid we wouldn't like the outcome. 

Also, I have a flattop stove and I read so much conflicting info on if you can can on them or not?


----------



## Jakk (Aug 14, 2008)

I love home canned, raw packed chicken. I detest any kind of ground beef that has been canned. It has a specific gross taste and I just cannot eat it. I wasted a lot of money canning hamburger meat. Not even taco seasoning or spaghetti sauce covers the grossness. It has become dog food, since they are the only ones that will touch it. I have canned beef chunks with no problem though.

I cannot comment on the flat stove top, I have a regular stove.


----------



## CottageLife (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks Jakk. Good idea that if I do get a pressure canner to only do a small amount and try it before I go all out!


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I canned on my glass top stove for two years before I replaced it with a gas stove. The canner didn't sit perfectly flat on the glass, but as long as it got the weight rocking I felt it was safe enough. I've also heard that the weight of the full canner can crack the glass top, but I didn't have that happen.

I've canned rabbit and turkey and they are great - ready to eat with just heating, and tender. I've had venison canned by someone else and it was also very tender and juicy. it doesn't get dried out like a roast left too long in the oven because the fat and moisture is forced inside it as it processes. It's actually swimming in its own juices when you take it out of the canner.

I've used commercially canned hamburger and sausage and while I'm not as grossed out as Jakk, it isn't like fresh for sure. Canned sausage and canned hamburger has to be used in a dish like tacos or a casserole, you can't make a patty out of it.


----------



## campfiregirl (Mar 1, 2011)

I just started canning meat, and it is so easy - I love it! I used to buy a lot of Costco's canned ckn breast for ease in making salad for lunch to take to work, but now I just buy breasts on sale and can them - no water, a sprinkle of salt - tastes just like the Kirland canned.

I also tried shredded pork shoulder. I was concerned it was such a lean cut that it wouldn't get to the shredded point in 90 min., so I "par"-cooked it in the crock pot for a few hours until it started to fall apart then put it in jars with any juice that had formed (I didn't add anything to it in the crock pot). It is SO good.

I grew up eating canned venison chunks (Mom added beef broth), but have not done my own.

I have not tried canning cooked ground beef... after Jakk's comment, I will try a pint in with my next load of chicken and see if we like it! I've read other people's comments who love it, so I guess it is just like everything else; everyone has different tastes!!


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

We can just about everything in the way of meat, including hamburger and sausage, and love it. We especially like the fact that pressure canning tougher meat cuts tenderizes it.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Home canned beef or chicken tastes just like commercially canned meat.....only _much_ better.


----------



## CottageLife (Jul 20, 2009)

Txsteader said:


> Home canned beef or chicken tastes just like commercially canned meat.....only _much_ better.


I remember buying commercially canned chicken once many years ago - but otherwise I've never had it at home. 

I guess I'll need to just try it out. Thanks for all the input!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I think canned chicken is so good. I do can burger and chunks,but it is our homegrown beef and does not have the fat of store bought. Also I add a beef bullion to each jar and chicken bullion to each jar of chicken.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I raise all our meat except beef (buy grass fed, organic) and can it. It tastes much better than anything from the store.


----------



## Tilly (Oct 16, 2007)

We cook and season beef,pork, and game meat before canning. I like to know what it will taste like when I open it. Then it gets nice and tender in the canner. Chicken is raw packed with salt and garlic. 

Tilly


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

We can a lot of beef, but in 'finished' form.....spagehtti sauce, chili, beef stew. It's GREAT.....pop open a jar, heat and eat.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

My canned venison is great for making gravy for biscuits and gravy , one of our primary uses besides chili , tacos , and spaghetti sauce


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I cut up the meat in cubes and can it (raw pack) It's perfect for gravy over all sort fo stuff. 

I also like to use the chicken and rabbit for enchiladas. DH also takes it with him when he works out of town so he doesn't have to eat out all the time. 

It really does taste very good, but gets very tender (meaning it will fall apart).


----------



## Aseries (Feb 24, 2011)

I love canning meat, stewing beef comes out amazing, I can chicken which I cant wait to can again, I can Salmon when ever its on sale. I havent done anything with bones in it, but I want to try sometime... I have also canned pieces of Roasts, mmmm nothing like a roast in a jar with a little beef broth for lunch lol

Canning hamburger, well that I need to try... I will say like a few others canning meat is easier, I find its easier than making pickles...

mmmm this thread is making me hungry


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

Stewing beef is so good. I'll be making that very soon, since it's a very easy meal in a jar that we eat. We've also done meat balls in tomato sauce, and fajita meat, which is strips of beef seasoned, and jalepenos and onions added. Chicken cans really well, too. I dislike broth though, and a few years back we canned rabbit and it's still sitting on the shelf. I dunno if I can eat it. Might be dog food.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

I don't can meat, but I've got a comment on the burger.

If hamburger is not browned before making it into a recipe, it is awful. My son ruined an entire pot of chili buy putting raw burger in it, knowing it would be well cooked. Cooked yes, good no.

So I would guess that burger needs to be well browned before canning.


----------



## CottageLife (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you for all the tips! Stew beef sounds sooo good, and we eat a lot of chicken so that is one of the main meats I'd want to do.


----------



## fratermus (May 11, 2009)

Canning meat has been a relevation to me. So easy, so good. And it doesn't rot when the power goes out...

Not crazy about the browned/drained/hotpacked hamburger, though. I'm with the other poster that picks up on a weird flavor.


----------



## siletz (Oct 5, 2010)

We've canned hamburger, tuna, plain chicken, and chicken in a teriyaki sauce. We have enjoyed all of these and love having instant meat for our meals right at our fingertips.


----------



## BillHoo (Mar 16, 2005)

My canning experiences

- Tuna in 1/2 pint jars with 1/8 teasp. of salt - too salty, but great on sandwiches even after 4 years.

- Chicken - Legs, thighs and a few gizzards in 1 quart jars with 1/4 teasp salt - deep rich chicken flavor, meat falls off the bone. Great for soup and potpies.

- Beef round browned before putting into 1 quart jars with Lawry's Seasoned salt, carrots, celery, garlic and onion. Like a very tender potroast. I would add more carmelized onions when re-heating after opening the jar. Good for use in stew and chili.

- Pork shoulder in 1 Pint jars - Just falls apart tender. Simmer it down after opening with some BBQ sauce to make tendr pulled pork sandwiches. I most recently used them in tamales.

- Turkey in 1 pint jars - Great heated out of the jar with mixed vegetables and a rouxe to make a nice stew on a winters day.

I cold pack everything following the blue book for times and pressures. It generate a lot of broth which in turn makes a good gravy or soup. They all smell like canned petfood when you first open the can, but it smells better after heating on the stove at a 10 minute boil.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I love my canned poultry...I go boneless and precook in the case of whole birds....

Last night I took a Qt of chicken juice and all...dumped into a pan brought to a boil...dumped in some flour/cold water spice up with poultry spice and extra pepper....to thicken

Daughter boiled up some pasta wheels, dumped on some of the meat and gravy and some frzn peas...I had my gravy and meat on toast


----------



## Ode (Sep 20, 2006)

I love home canned pork, chicken, turkey, and beef. With beef, I too am not partial to ground beef but mainly because it's a texture thing. It just gets so soft it's like baby food. But coarse ground beef, like the stuff for chili, is really good.

The pork I usually can mainly with BBQ sauce so it is like pulled pork, or in a green chile sauce made mainly of tomatillos, onion, mild green chiles, garlic, cumin, and salt. Very tasty and tender as can be.

Beef can be either as soup stock with beef chunks, or with worcestershire, garlic, onion and mushrooms. Makes great stroganoff or sandwiches, and is also good over noodles or potatoes.

Poultry can be soup, stock with meat chunks, or plain with some salt to use in casseroles, salads, or sandwiches. 

I've found especially with the beef, that browning before canning gives a much better flavor than raw pack will. Pork is also better browned. Chicken and turkey doesn't seem to matter as much.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I need to try this...is it best to can chicken w/o broth?


----------



## CottageLife (Jul 20, 2009)

You guys are giving some great recipes! Thank you!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

raw pack = no broth....just raw meat and salt (perhaps a clove of garlic)

if you cook a whole bird...remove the meat and jar it and make broth from bones, avoid to much fat in broth...cover cooked meat with broth and can at 10# for 90min (Q's) and 75 min for P's
Turkeys will be cheap soon...and from experience a 22# turkey will give you 7Q meat...most canners hold 7 Q's or 16P on a double stack HTH!


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

I canned a bunch of venison one year. I loved it, but I couldn't get my wife and kids to eat it. 

I also grew up eating lots of canned fish. Ma use to can rough fish and make fried fish patties with it. Absolutely delicious.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

My DH loves my homemade meat and bean chili. Since canned chili from the store got so high in price, I just make and can our own. I brown the ground beef before adding all the other chili ingredients, cook up the chili like I normally would, and then can it in the pressure canner. Tastes just like a pot of fresh chili when we heat it up later. Never had a problem with the ground pork or beef tasting funny with this method.


----------



## rhootsell (Feb 8, 2011)

Has anyone ever canned brisket? It runs on sale here regularly, but I have never canned it.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

rhootsell said:


> Has anyone ever canned brisket? It runs on sale here regularly, but I have never canned it.


I make my own hash after St. Patty's day...


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I don;t have my book in front of me, but if I remember correctly most canned meat is done for the same length of time at the same pressure. Try canning up one or two jars of different meats and run them all in the same caner load. Then you can try them and see what you like and what you don't. We haven't found any home canned meat we don't like. Some don't like canned ground meat...it's a bit different in texture but it doesn't both us a bit. We've had much worse from fast food restaurants!


----------



## Aunt Elner (Feb 6, 2005)

I brown ground beef and use a slotted spoon to drain most of the fat as I put it in the jars. I use 1 pkt onion soup mix to 2 qts water (or more, depending on how much I need to fill the jars) and use that as liquid in the jars, filling them to the shoulder, then can per instructions. The 'dog food' smell isn't as noticable when you open it, and having broth with the burger isn't a problem with most things I make with the home canned ground beef. 

A canning tip: a wooden chopstick is a great tool for removing air bubbles from jars before processing


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Aunt Elner said:


> I brown ground beef and use a slotted spoon to drain most of the fat as I put it in the jars. I use 1 pkt onion soup mix to 2 qts water (or more, depending on how much I need to fill the jars) and use that as liquid in the jars, filling them to the shoulder, then can per instructions. The 'dog food' smell isn't as noticable when you open it, and having broth with the burger isn't a problem with most things I make with the home canned ground beef.
> 
> A canning tip: a wooden chopstick is a great tool for removing air bubbles from jars before processing


I actually started canning dog food in pints this year. I've done chicken, pork and hamburger. I made a beef stock, simmered overnight and then cooled the bones to give to the dog as a treat. Then I browned the hamburger and added that and brown rice to the stock, simmered it and canned it up. 

Maybe I'm just used to home canned hamburger, but I think it smells fine and our dog loves it!


----------

